# Tropical Bugs Mix



## orionmystery (Mar 29, 2014)

Lacewing





Ricaniid hopper nymph....with optical fiber tails 





A male Pygmy dragonfly, Nannophya pygmaea. The smallest dragonfly in Malaysia, only about 15mm body length and 20mm wing span. 





Female





Sub-adult





Thread-legged Assassin Bug with red eyes. Emesinae? Night find, Selangor, Malaysia. 





Katydid nymph. Mortoniellus sp. - suggested by Tan Ming Kai. Selangor, Malaysia.


----------



## weepete (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow mate, thse are awesome!


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 29, 2014)

great photo as always


----------



## RichieT (Mar 29, 2014)

Well done!!!


----------



## baturn (Mar 29, 2014)

Always click on your posts. Never disappointed. Amazing!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 29, 2014)

That hopper nymph is my favorite. The ones where the background is blacked out, how do you take those? Are you using a flash... A black back drop...?


----------



## BlackPoet (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow! What lens are you using?! That's some impressive detail. You saved the best for last too


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. Much appreciated.

Tamron 60mm. All full flash. When there's no immediate background, it will be black.


----------



## jamesparker1250 (Mar 30, 2014)

Those are some great pictures.


----------

